# Black Gold Surge - 5 Pin Sight



## gbaumer (Mar 23, 2012)

Asking $125

This sight is virtually brand new. Only used on an indoor range a few times. I bought a new setup that included the same sight so I don't have a use for this one anymore. 

Bought it a couple months ago at Wilde Arrow in Centerville for $159.99

Comes with a unconditional lifetime warranty. 

Call or text me at 801-698-4843 if interested.


----------

